# Shops for Computers in Bangalore in SP Road.



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2011)

I want to know the reliable shops in Bangalore in SP Road for buying Computer Stuff and also cheap and honest.

Can anybody send the price details regarding the following Config which should not exceed INR 60,000.

INTEL CORE i5 2500K 3.3GHZ
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 4GB*2 DDR3 1600MHZ
SONY DRU-880S-ZR DVD-RW (SATA)
MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)
COOLER MASTER ELITE 431 PLUS
LOGITECH Z323 SPEAKERS
DELL ST2220L HD LED MONITOR
WD BLACK 1TB SATA 6GB/s (WD1002FAEX)
CORSAIR GS 600
MICROSOFT SIDEWINDER X4 + LOGITECH G400
COOLER MASTER 120mm RED LED FANS x4
COOLER MASTER HYPER N620


----------



## Sarath (Dec 4, 2011)

There are a few: 

Ankit
Golchha etc. 

I got my entire rig from Golchha but they charged me more on my PSU and case. Which is why I suggest you see as many shops as you can.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 4, 2011)

try bangalore computers  or ashirwaad computers


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ashirwaad and Anandit is where i generally go...

just ask for Rohit @ anandit and tell him my name (say u are my fren) and you will get some discount...


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 27, 2011)

Anandit or Golchha or Ashirwad.. first get some quotation from them. compare the price and decide. for your referrence check golchha website :Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 27, 2011)

Aashirwaad(Dinesh), Golcha, Jainex, Ankit, IT Gain(not bought anything from here, but he is giving good prices for GPU)
For first time they will give you good price, next time onwards they will slowly increase their price

They used to be balance their price like decreasing the price in MOBO, Monitor, Procy etc. and increasing the price from Keyboard, cabi etc.

So get the quote from everyone and decide.

If you can assemble the PC yourself, you can split your purchase, where ever you are getting the low prices 

BTW the MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3) not in stock anywhere in SP road. Let me know if you got the board...


----------



## v2kisad (Dec 27, 2011)

From my experience its best to avoid Golcha (Mr.Rajendra) unless hes giving rock bottom prices. They probably keep the best stock in SP Road but have a rude unfriendly behavior towards customer,even regular ones.

Aashirwaad and Ankit are good.Bargain hard and you will get a good deal.


----------



## harshithmax (Sep 9, 2015)

I am very disappointed and a huge fakers golchha computers (Mr. rajendra) at first he told the price for my rig and later when i went to shop personally he immediately increased the prices as my budget was fixed and then i told him to reduce at least and provide most possible discounts he didn't even give at least a 100 rs discount i told to reduce a little but he keep refusing and finally got mad and decided never ever to buy from Golchha. To this forum i only want to say Golchha only try to canvas customers through online price display and reviews but when you go there you will see their true prices and behaviour BEWARE OF GOLCHHA!

- - - Updated - - -

yea even i had a very bad experience they are so cling to their prices and never even reduce at least Rs.100 Mr.Rajendra is very mean and try to get the full and exact amount without even losing a penny very bad interaction customers they attract customers only by canvasing them once you have contacted so NEVER BUY FROM GOLCHHA

- - - Updated - - -

Never go for golchha i had a very bad experience with their prices very disappointing they are like cry babies never let go of their prices not even a Rs.100 will be reduced from them so BEWARE golchha try ananditinfotech or ashirwad  first try to get a quotation from them compare and proceed


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 9, 2015)

I was also very disappointed with Golchha Computers because when I was buying i5 3570k in 2012 which was not in stock anywhere here in Hyderabad I called them and they told its price as 15k but when I actually went to their shop in Bangalore they said its 16k inclusive of all taxes. I was very angry with them for lying with me on phone about the actual price of the i5 3570k processor. Fortunately for me a relative of mine was in Bangalore at that time who paid them the difference of 1k and I finally bought the i5 3570k and returned home to Hyderabad.

Never buy from them and always confirm the prices and if they increase just go to any other computer shops in SP.Road.OK.


----------

